# Carputer.... minor issue.....



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright everyone. After researching this site and mp3car for a while I finally took the dive and have all of my components functioning.

Thanks to all who have posted on the topic in various threads..... especially the one that *cvjoint* started about a year back or so. OK, here we go.

My sound card is the m-audio 1010lt. My computer is just like this one:

Complete Mini ITX Carputer w/ D945GCLF2, M2-ATX, 2G RAM - eBay (item 200378328821 end time Sep-27-09 20:36:04 PDT)

I have Audiomulch lined up with asio settings and I have all my signals routed appropriately for a 3way front stage plus sub............ Here's my problem:

There seems to be distortion every time the bass hits a little bit. I've tested the audio on my HIFI home theater towers, my studio monitors and on raw woofers... All the same type of distortion. I should also mention that I have individually tested each and every vst that I have downloaded and regardless of whether there is a vst in the audio signal, there is distortion in the signal, most noticeable in the bass region (45-160) but I can tell there is something off in the entire signal as well. 

I have also tried 4 different pairs of RCA's. I am positive this is not the problem.

Any ideas? 

I have also gone straight from the audio input in audiomulch to the audio output and there is still distortion. Where could this be originating?

Winamp? Already checked to make sure EQ was not on. 

i have also tried a few different direct sound setting in both winamp and audiomulch only to have the same resulting distortion.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,

Erik

PS: running a stripped down version of winXP SP3. Runs very quick and without delay or bugs.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I would start with the DPC latency checker first. 

DPC Latency Checker

and then if there wasnt an issue there I would try another sound card/DAC. Also make sure the program you are using to play audio is set for the highest priority in task manager. Lots of things can be the cause but I would start with those if you havent already.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 11, 2007)

maybe you could run the signal from your 3.5mm jack direct to your amp (full range) and see what happens using the on board audio. Then you will know if the software/soundcard are causing the prob. I had a similar problem when the volume setting on my PS3 was set too high. It was as if the digital signal to my receiver was "clipping". Is it possible that somewhere along the digital chain a level is set too high?


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

The Drake said:


> I would start with the DPC latency checker first.
> 
> DPC Latency Checker
> 
> and then if there wasnt an issue there I would try another sound card/DAC. Also make sure the program you are using to play audio is set for the highest priority in task manager. Lots of things can be the cause but I would start with those if you havent already.





MarkB said:


> maybe you could run the signal from your 3.5mm jack direct to your amp (full range) and see what happens using the on board audio. Then you will know if the software/soundcard are causing the prob. I had a similar problem when the volume setting on my PS3 was set too high. It was as if the digital signal to my receiver was "clipping". Is it possible that somewhere along the digital chain a level is set too high?


Thank you gentlemen for your input.

Ok, I've adjusted audiomulch and winamp to top proirity. no change. Checked all the volume levels that I know of: windows, m-audio, audiomulch gain, winamp. no change. any others???

Latency stays around 60-100us rarely going over 150. is this bad?

Trying the alternative sound car (on board) to see if that's the issue. 

I have tried with my laptop a similar setup. VAC to audiomulch then out of onboard soundcard with the same distortion appearing. 

Any other ideas?

EGO


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright, also tried with the onboard audio card on the carputer and no luck. There is still a distorted bass sound that is evident when volume is low. 

EGO


----------



## mellowbob (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibly need to turn down your master volume in Windows. Usually half or three quarters way volume is good enough. Some sound cards have it's own amplified output so it clips way before full volume.


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

mellowbob said:


> Possibly need to turn down your master volume in Windows. Usually half or three quarters way volume is good enough. Some sound cards have it's own amplified output so it clips way before full volume.


I have tried this. I went to the windows volume control for all the different audio sources and turned them down with no luck. Even when the volume is very low distortion is still present.

Thanks for your input.

EGO


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I'll be damned. I tried a simple in to out again....... I've tried this many many times..... cpu usage has gone from the 80's down to about 20 (bottom corner of audiomulch) and there is no distortion.

Why is it that audiomulch says a cpu percentage and when I go over to the task manager, it's not even taking half the hit. Like when I'm loaded up with VST's AM says 80 percent and task manager says 10%. Is there any way to assign more processing power to audiomulch?

I've done the set priority to high thing and nothing changes....???

It seems that when I have around 60% cpu in AM I start to get pops and clicks.

Thanks again for everybody's assistance.

EGO


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Make sure that AudioMulch is NOT resampling from 48k to 44.1 or from 44.1 to 48. None of these programs do a very good job of real time sample rate conversion.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

egoaudio said:


> Well I'll be damned. I tried a simple in to out again....... I've tried this many many times..... cpu usage has gone from the 80's down to about 20 (bottom corner of audiomulch) and there is no distortion.
> 
> Why is it that audiomulch says a cpu percentage and when I go over to the task manager, it's not even taking half the hit. Like when I'm loaded up with VST's AM says 80 percent and task manager says 10%. Is there any way to assign more processing power to audiomulch?
> 
> ...


Not carputer related, but I've seen the exact same thing with M-Audio (24/96) and a copy of Live recording software. Any time my cpu usage goes above 65 ~ 70% (from various vst plugins) the audio output will become distorted.


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Make sure that AudioMulch is NOT resampling from 48k to 44.1 or from 44.1 to 48. None of these programs do a very good job of real time sample rate conversion.


Double checked that. As a matter of fact, I can't even change it in the m-audio panel. It is stuck at 41k.... same as audiomulch. I can change it in audiomulch but it gives me an error message and I have to turn it back to get any sound. 



ehkewley said:


> Not carputer related, but I've seen the exact same thing with M-Audio (24/96) and a copy of Live recording software. Any time my cpu usage goes above 65 ~ 70% (from various vst plugins) the audio output will become distorted.


Well, I am glad that I am not the only one with this experience. 

I'm thinking of trying console for this reason alone.... or plague bodule. But I guess if you had the same problem with a different type of software it's probably not vst-host related? 

Any input folks?

Thanks again guys,

EGO


----------



## qpwoeiruty999 (May 15, 2007)

I suggest you try another vst host. Reaper has worked extremely well for me and solved most of my problems


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know if changing to console will do any good, I'm using console and I've had similar issues when CPU power usage was around 20% even. Here's what I was thinking, depending on the mode you are using: digital, analog, linear phase, fir min etc the CPU gets taxed either in average draw or peaks. Some modes have more short duration peaks, like FIR Min in Electriq. 20% average runs with this later mode and the peaks demand way more than 100%. The trick is to get more processing power, like amps where no given power amount is enough, carputers can never have too much processing power. The reason why cpu monitoring can't catch the peaks is because they have short duration.

For reference I'm using the Wolfdale processor 5200, it's a dual core 2.5ghz. I can easily do Linear Phase Mode with a 4 way. Average use is 6-8%, with peaks no more than 60%. I still can't run the Fir Min mode in 4way but I've delayed the video signal to make up for not minimizing delay. There is more than one way to skin a cat. With a top of the line quad core you can probably do anything you want but for a price.


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

qpwoeiruty999 said:


> I suggest you try another vst host. Reaper has worked extremely well for me and solved most of my problems


I've been thinking of trying another host. I really like audiomulch thus far though. How much is reaper?

EGO



cvjoint said:


> I don't know if changing to console will do any good, I'm using console and I've had similar issues when CPU power usage was around 20% even. Here's what I was thinking, depending on the mode you are using: digital, analog, linear phase, fir min etc the CPU gets taxed either in average draw or peaks. Some modes have more short duration peaks, like FIR Min in Electriq. 20% average runs with this later mode and the peaks demand way more than 100%. The trick is to get more processing power, like amps where no given power amount is enough, carputers can never have too much processing power. The reason why cpu monitoring can't catch the peaks is because they have short duration.
> 
> For reference I'm using the Wolfdale processor 5200, it's a dual core 2.5ghz. I can easily do Linear Phase Mode with a 4 way. Average use is 6-8%, with peaks no more than 60%. I still can't run the Fir Min mode in 4way but I've delayed the video signal to make up for not minimizing delay. There is more than one way to skin a cat. With a top of the line quad core you can probably do anything you want but for a price.


Quick question. Maybe not so quick.

I have winamp remembering the song last played before shutdown and the play time of the song so that it autostarts from that position when I startup again. When I have a song that has a tag of 44100hz sample rate playing it is OK and everything plays like it should. But when the last song played has a tag of 48000hz sample rate, I get a message from audiomulch like this:

"the following error was encountered
while activating an audio device:
invalid sample rate (PortAudio error -9997)"

audiomulch does not play the music at this point until I change the sample rate in audiomulch to 48000hz..... to match the sample rate of the file that was last being played.

I've played with the sample rate in audiomulch and it adjusts the sample rate of the delta 1010lt automatically now..... I just have to make the changes through audiomulch and the sound card takes notice and adjusts.

So, do all of my files need to be the same sample rate in order for audiomulch to play them right off the bat?

When It's a 44100 song that was last played there is no problem, only when it's a 48000hz sample rate song. If a 44100hz song has been played first and then a 48000hz song is selected next there is no problem.... it plays just fine.

The message is only displayed when the song played before the last shutdown has a sample rate of 48000hz.

Any ideas? Or do I have to play only songs with 44100hz sample rate?

Best regards,

Erik


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi egoaudio,

I don't know where I can start  Im quickly read this thread so maybe I will miss something.
1.)Im se that you are using D945GCLF2. This board is good for normal carpc project but NOT for project with active crossover on carpc... If you use external audio processor is ok for ASIO+VST solution doesn't have enought CPU power. 
2.) Did you try LS filter VST plugin? I think it take less CPU power than other XO&EQ VST plugins.
3.)I currently using audiomulch which for me work better than Console(In console sometime after resume from sleep plugins doesnt work as must and get full range to TW, MID's&SUB are muted, so I must restart it to work corectly)... With audiomulch I don't have this problems. For EQ&XO I currently using Electri-q. Im try Linear Phase mode, Analog and currently testing Digital mode. Fir MIN doesn't work for me(Im try only 1channel and get pooping and crackling)...
4.) CPU ussage in AM in bottom is not same as CPU ussage in taskmanager. In Console is same you have CPU usage window on which you can see jumping usage but in taskmanager is 5-20% with runing Centrafuse application.
5.)Did you make any ASIO "optimization"? Try look HERE I reccomend you for start that you change this:
"Processor Scheduling" should be set to "Background Services" under Start -> Control Panel -> System -> Advanced -> Settings -> Advanced
6.)First try get it work in 44.1kHz with 44.1kHz sound files and latter when this will work change sample rate... 

I hope that this things will help you...


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

_Dejan_ said:


> Hi egoaudio,
> 
> I don't know where I can start  Im quickly read this thread so maybe I will miss something.
> 1.)Im se that you are using D945GCLF2. This board is good for normal carpc project but NOT for project with active crossover on carpc... If you use external audio processor is ok for ASIO+VST solution doesn't have enought CPU power.
> ...


Hi Dejan,

Thanks so much for you reply!

1. Yeah, it was kind of a stretch to try the D945GCLF2 for audio but it seems to work alright for me thus far..... Sure a few bugs here and there.... But I expected that. I'll probably upgrade my processor/mobo in the future to a quad core if I can find one that fits my install.

2. I think I have tried ls filter but I couldn't get it to work. I will play with it more though. Sounds like it might be helpful in my case.

3. I'm using electri-q also. I like it alot. But two instances bring CPU up quick. It's usable in my case though. 

5. Thank you for the tip and the link. I have done all of these tips now!



Found the solution. I don't think it was sound card related. maybe though.

What I did was change the way winamp starts up. Instead of automatically playing, I now press play. The state of the song is still recorded and remembered for every startup, I just press play instead of it automatically playing and the problem went away.

Thanks man!


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember now. I drop the files in the vst folder and it does nothing.

Here is a pic of what it looks like when I pull it up..... 

I can get audio through it but I can't get it to show the crossover graphics.

EGO


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Im not try LS Filter jet but Im read that use less resources than other plugins. If it run on 800Mhz celeron(Im read somewhere that someone use it on this CPU) I think must run on your pc too, but I think in 44.1kHz 16Bit mode. As Im say first try get sound without pooping&crackling in 44.1kHz 16Bit and then switch to higher sample rate because will need more cpu resources...

Electri-Q is very simple(GUI is user friendly) VST plugin but if you select "wrong" mode you will get distorsion in sound if you don't have enough cpu power. Im test Analog, Digital, Linear phase and FIR-Min mode. Analog mode need for me for 3-way setup less CPU resources than other modes. But in your settup I don't recommend you use electri-q... Try to get work LS_filter and start with it.
Yesterday Im little test Allocator Demo VST plugin(only crossovers), which look's very similar to LS Filter but Im not test it at all because have time limit and after limit exceed it pass fullrange sound to all speakers  So be carefull if you will use/try it on car audio setup... 
On your first picture I see that you use one instance of Time delay(Do you use Voxengo Delay sound plugin?) plugin. What "setup" did you select? 5.1? If Im good test it if you select 5.1 you can't select different TA for FRONT left and right but you change it together, same for rear...

Also Im see that crossvolver and ls filter do not show you graph. What happen if you open standalone version of this filter? Same without graph?


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

_Dejan_ said:


> Im not try LS Filter jet but Im read that use less resources than other plugins. If it run on 800Mhz celeron(Im read somewhere that someone use it on this CPU) I think must run on your pc too, but I think in 44.1kHz 16Bit mode. As Im say first try get sound without pooping&crackling in 44.1kHz 16Bit and then switch to higher sample rate because will need more cpu resources...
> 
> Electri-Q is very simple(GUI is user friendly) VST plugin but if you select "wrong" mode you will get distorsion in sound if you don't have enough cpu power. Im test Analog, Digital, Linear phase and FIR-Min mode. Analog mode need for me for 3-way setup less CPU resources than other modes. But in your settup I don't recommend you use electri-q... Try to get work LS_filter and start with it.
> Yesterday Im little test Allocator Demo VST plugin(only crossovers), which look's very similar to LS Filter but Im not test it at all because have time limit and after limit exceed it pass fullrange sound to all speakers  So be carefull if you will use/try it on car audio setup...
> ...


I do use voxengo sound delay. Look at my picture for channel routing assignments. I saved a preset of this so that it would be easy to bring up in any audiomulch file. 

In the standalone ls filter it brings up the graph. Only in audiomulch there is no graph. Also on question about ls filter:

Can you delay separate left and right? How do you see the equalizer. I cannot scroll down far enough to see it!

EGO


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok let's start 
Today Im try simulate my carpc on notebook(HP 6930p - 2Core 2.4GHz 4GB DDR...)
First Im make 3way(sub+mid+tw)setup with Electri-q In digital mode and 48db/oct filters(Other doesn't work for me I think because I have demo version)
CPU in audiomulch jump beetween 22 and 35 

Then Im make new 4-way(sub+midbass+mid+tw) setup with ls-filter and 24dB/oct crossovers, inphase mode(Screenshot in attachment - LSFilter.jpg) and CPU load is beetween 5-17

So more than alf way down!!!

Only thing I can't use is EQ I think because I use wide screen and do not open enought big window for LS_filter...

Im in attachmet give you screenshot of my VST folder maybe you are make something wrong(VSTFolder.jpg)...

Maybe your LS_filter version is broken... If you would like try version which for me work ok you can send me PM with your email and I will send it to you...

In next days I will test LS_filter in my car...

Thanks for voxengo sound delay multichannel info. Im configure it today in my car and now I run only one instance of VSD plugin(before Im run 3 in stereo mode)...

About LS_Filter outputs for me are:
1&2 FULL RANGE
3&4 SUB (low)
5&6 MIDBASS (low mid)
7&8 MID (high mid)
9&10 TW (high)


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Dejan,

Thank you for the files. I tried them and the same thing happens. LS filter functions but the graph is not there..... I guess I can still use it even though there is no graph, It would be nice to see it though. 

EGO


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

_Dejan_ said:


> Thanks for voxengo sound delay multichannel info. Im configure it today in my car and now I run only one instance of VSD plugin(before Im run 3 in stereo mode)...
> 
> About LS_Filter outputs for me are:
> 1&2 FULL RANGE
> ...


Wow, one single instance, brilliant! Btw guys I suggest you try to run at least digital mode if you have enough resources, the 'economy' type modes and analog are not too kosher.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

egoaudio said:


> Dejan,
> 
> Thank you for the files. I tried them and the same thing happens. LS filter functions but the graph is not there..... I guess I can still use it even though there is no graph, It would be nice to see it though.
> 
> EGO


Hi,
Can you provide more details about your operating system... Do you have any embeded/stripped version of windows? Do you have all updates?...



cvjoint said:


> Wow, one single instance, brilliant! Btw guys I suggest you try to run at least digital mode if you have enough resources, the 'economy' type modes and analog are not too kosher.


Did you make any tests which mode need more resources than other? For example:
1.) Analog - you can hear distorsion
2.) Digital - ok
3.) Linear Phase -Ok
...
x.)Fir-Min - Distorsion

So from less resource consumption to bigest...


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I've been using windows vista on my laptop to play with ls filter. Everything is updated that I'm aware of. I will try ls filter on my carputer later today to see if it works there or not. 

My laptop uses an amd turion 64 x2 2.1ghz processor with 3 gigs of ram. 

My carputer uses a stripped down version of XP sp3 called tinyXP. I think I made updates when I had the carputer in my house.

EGO


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

egoaudio said:


> My carputer uses a stripped down version of XP sp3 called tinyXP. I think I made updates when I had the carputer in my house.
> 
> EGO


This is problem. In your XP missing some dll or some file which must be installed to draw graph... Do you have installed .NET? Maybe will help...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

_Dejan_ said:


> Did you make any tests which mode need more resources than other? For example:
> 1.) Analog - you can hear distorsion
> 2.) Digital - ok
> 3.) Linear Phase -Ok
> ...


Yes and no. I only tested the ones that interested me. For example I never tested analog or digital in 'eco' mode because by definition analog induces 2nd order distortion to make things sound 'warm'. It's a recreation of the analog filter distortion pattern. 'eco' is meant to reduce consumption use and again if it was as good as digital, there would be no digital mode, who would need extraneous code that hampers performance.

I tried Fir-Min, Min phase, Digital and Linear Phase. Fir-Min- I don't have enough resources for and Linear Phase works great. It seemed Digital used more average resources than Linear Phase but had much smaller peaks. Since my setup can handle the Linear Phase peaks the lower average consumption makes it ideal for cooling purposes. 

In order of best mode imo:
Fir-Min (linear phase filters with minimum delay)
Linear Phase, or Min Phase (either linear phase or min. delay)
Digital (phase distortion, especially at lower frequencies)
Others (phase distortion and other forms of distortion)

Btw that bug filter has some ringing. I stopped using it. Did you notice?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Try this crossover. It works great and doesn't consume too much CPU power. 

KVR: rs-met Crossover 3-Way - Virtual Effect


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> Yes and no. I only tested the ones that interested me. For example I never tested analog or digital in 'eco' mode because by definition analog induces 2nd order distortion to make things sound 'warm'. It's a recreation of the analog filter distortion pattern. 'eco' is meant to reduce consumption use and again if it was as good as digital, there would be no digital mode, who would need extraneous code that hampers performance.
> 
> I tried Fir-Min, Min phase, Digital and Linear Phase. Fir-Min- I don't have enough resources for and Linear Phase works great. It seemed Digital used more average resources than Linear Phase but had much smaller peaks. Since my setup can handle the Linear Phase peaks the lower average consumption makes it ideal for cooling purposes.
> 
> ...


I didn't like the bug filter. I never really noticed a ring but it sounded weird to me.

I'm gonna go play with the other settings.



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Try this crossover. It works great and doesn't consume too much CPU power.
> 
> KVR: rs-met Crossover 3-Way - Virtual Effect


That's the one I use right now. Pretty nice IMO. Only wish it had individual adjustments. But it's no biggie.

EGO


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Yes and no. I only tested the ones that interested me. For example I never tested analog or digital in 'eco' mode because by definition analog induces 2nd order distortion to make things sound 'warm'. It's a recreation of the analog filter distortion pattern. 'eco' is meant to reduce consumption use and again if it was as good as digital, there would be no digital mode, who would need extraneous code that hampers performance.
> 
> I tried Fir-Min, Min phase, Digital and Linear Phase. Fir-Min- I don't have enough resources for and Linear Phase works great. It seemed Digital used more average resources than Linear Phase but had much smaller peaks. Since my setup can handle the Linear Phase peaks the lower average consumption makes it ideal for cooling purposes.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Thanks for this info.
I don't use Analog mode because Im read that produce some distorsion to "simulate" analog "warm" sound... Last time when Im using Electri-q Im using Digital mode and normal filter(24db/oct), But I don't know how to setup 12dB, 6dB or 18dB filters??? I don't see it anywhere...
Now I using LS_Filter which looks great, you can make 4way system with one instance, but you are very limited with EQ, same is with delay you can delay only both speakers(rear+left)...

Also Im find what is produce high noise level in my car. Reason has been Voxengo Sound Delay plugin. If I connect output of my sound card to SoundDelay plugin I immediately get noise no mather if I have connected or not SoundDelay plugin inputs... So now I must find any other TA plugin... cvjoint do you have any problems with it?

I currently use LS_filter in next configuration:
low output: nothing connected
low mid output: SUB OUT highpass: 20Hz/24dB lowpass: 70Hz/12dB "gain": 0
low high output: MID OUT highpass: 80Hz/12dB lowpass: 3750Hz/12dB "gain": 0
high output: TW OUT highpass: 4000Hz/12dB "gain": -12


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

_Dejan_ said:


> Also Im find what is produce high noise level in my car. Reason has been Voxengo Sound Delay plugin. If I connect output of my sound card to SoundDelay plugin I immediately get noise no mather if I have connected or not SoundDelay plugin inputs... So now I must find any other TA plugin... cvjoint do you have any problems with it?


Huh... Well I use an assload of power for my speakers. I noticed the background noise was a bit higher than I'd expect but I got rid of most of it by setting the gains very low. I will surely test this soon, I wouldn't mind turning up the gains a bit higher for movies and bluetooth calls. Good find.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Huh... Well I use an assload of power for my speakers. I noticed the background noise was a bit higher than I'd expect but I got rid of most of it by setting the gains very low. I will surely test this soon, I wouldn't mind turning up the gains a bit higher for movies and bluetooth calls. Good find.


I have on all amps gain to minimum but if increase gain this noise is bigger  Did you find any other TA plugin? If you have time please test without voxengo SoundDelay plugin if your noise will be decreased that I know if reason is realy plugin or maybe any settings in plugin... 
Thanks.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Tested it the other day. I couldn't find any trace of background noise from the delay VST. In fact I can cut the whole tree out from Console the noise remains the same. My background noise sounds like an old vinyl playing, but it's very subtle and it comes most likely form the Audiocontrol MVC units.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Tested it the other day. I couldn't find any trace of background noise from the delay VST. In fact I can cut the whole tree out from Console the noise remains the same. My background noise sounds like an old vinyl playing, but it's very subtle and it comes most likely form the Audiocontrol MVC units.


Strange. I will test in next days if with Console I get this noise too...
Did you use latest Voxengo Sound Delay from homepage?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, it's the new version. The old version sucked.


----------



## SummerGuy (Nov 8, 2009)

i am using 4 instence of electri-q
4 instence of ruberfilter (it sounds better than ls-filter )(for me...so maybe you could try it)
and one instense of voxengo sound delay.



my cpu is a 55% load and i have the intel 1.6 dual core mobo
i use digital mode(not eco) in electri-q

be sure to dont add to many point for nothing in electi-q...and you will be ok...anyways you just have to have 5 or 6 points (per speaker pair)(you can move the points already there...)

edit: sometime 7 points 

someone knows how to delete a point in electri-q?


----------



## SummerGuy (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry 50%


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Why do you use ruberfilter if you have electri-q? 
Im not shure if this methode for removing point will work for you.
1.) Click on point
2.) Click on M button in electri-q and look for bands and you will see remove band

This will remove you one band but Im not shure which band maybe not this which you are click on it...


----------



## gutz (Aug 8, 2008)

wow you guys really got this much complicated than it is..
just select the point with the mouse and press "del" button on the keyboard


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

gutz said:


> wow you guys really got this much complicated than it is..
> just select the point with the mouse and press "del" button on the keyboard


If you have keyboard with del button


----------



## gutz (Aug 8, 2008)

so the real question is why don't u got a keyboard with a del button?

im using this one for everyday usage :
Wireless Keyboard | HTPC Remote | RF Wireless Keyboard | HTPC Remote Control [MINIKTP] - $40.00 : efo.buy-lowest.com

and if i need to really troubleshoot ill just pull out a regular usb keyboard from my house..


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

gutz said:


> so the real question is why don't u got a keyboard with a del button?
> 
> im using this one for everyday usage :
> Wireless Keyboard | HTPC Remote | RF Wireless Keyboard | HTPC Remote Control [MINIKTP] - $40.00 : efo.buy-lowest.com
> ...


Because Im looooooong time ago(cca. 3 years) when Im make one of my first carpc buy one small keyboard:









and have all buttons except DEL grrrr so I can't go in BIOS with it and must plug another KB if I would like make changes in BIOS...


----------



## SummerGuy (Nov 8, 2009)

_Dejan_ said:


> Why do you use ruberfilter if you have electri-q?
> Im not shure if this methode for removing point will work for you.
> 1.) Click on point
> 2.) Click on M button in electri-q and look for bands and you will see remove band
> ...



baucause it is more precise , and i get more flexibility(384 db oct fiter)

thank you for the hint


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Pffft, GTFO with them keyboards! 

Cant beat this thing for size, function, battery life, etc... 
diNovo Mini?

Its bluetooth too so no need to take up another USB slot.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

The Drake said:


> Pffft, GTFO with them keyboards!
> 
> Cant beat this thing for size, function, battery life, etc...
> diNovo Mini?
> ...


It is great keyboard but I use KB only when I make some audio tunning on normal day I use touchscreen and is all what I need. Also I don't want share BT for Keyboard and Phone...


----------



## SummerGuy (Nov 8, 2009)

i wanted it too...but like dejan said...


> It is great keyboard but I use KB only when I make some audio tunning


and it is not cheappp


----------

